# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  WTT/swap 6.5 projectiles

## Neckshot

I'm looking to swap a new box of 6.5 130gn sierra HSBT's for something or even 140 amax in 6.5

----------


## jim160

I've got some 140g match hornady if your keen. Not a full box though

 @Neckshot

----------


## Neckshot

Thanks but Amax or bust mate.what else have you got?

----------


## LJP

Amax's are about mate. A few quick phone calls & I have 6 boxes of 140gr Amax's sitting on my shelf. I cleaned out Deadeye's but Gunworks might still have some left in stock.

----------


## Happy

Gunworks don't have, Reloaders don't have , Chapman Imports don't have...  @LJP  whos next to try ?

 Acually @Neckshot gun city do have some left $75. per 100.

----------


## GWH

There's some on trademe lads. $61

----------


## Neckshot

I don't think I need them bad enough to pay those price's.I wonder how long until they resume selling them to the public again,wars are so inconsiderate  :Grin:

----------


## GWH

> I don't think I need them bad enough to pay those price's.I wonder how long until they resume selling them to the public again,wars are so inconsiderate


I thought $61 for 100 would be as cheap as they got?

----------


## Neckshot

> I thought $61 for 100 would be as cheap as they got?


No thankfully

----------


## LJP

Out of interest tried to see if there were any more 140gr Amax's stashed about. Looks like people are going to be shit out of luck till next shipment. I must have had perfect timing when I decided to stock up on mine. Even just the run of the mill hunting projectiles look few & far between. I wonder when the supply issue will ease up  :XD:

----------


## jim160

> Out of interest tried to see if there were any more 140gr Amax's stashed about. Looks like people are going to be shit out of luck till next shipment. I must have had perfect timing when I decided to stock up on mine. Even just the run of the mill hunting projectiles look few & far between. I wonder when the supply issue will ease up


Maybe I should keep what I have then. 
What's the fascination with the amax anyway

----------


## Timmay

I might have a few 140amax laying around. What are they worth these days?
Edit; I actually only have 20 or so.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Wilhelm arms and optics CHCH, I think is a good source to try.

----------

